# Specialized LEVO HT 6fattie



## mattbc (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I have recently jumped into the ebike realm with a Specialized LEVO HT 6fattie.









Ebike acceptance isn't 100% in my ride community yet. There are a few strongly vocal opponents to Ebikes that other riders look up to. So, a lot of riders quietly follow suit.

I'm very confident in who I am as a rider and I don't let opinion sway my decisions. I've been on a few group rides so far with my LEVO and there has been a number of guys expressing interest in it. A lot of times, I've been happy to let them try it for a bit. The only way to break the stereo type about ebikes is to educations about what pedal assist really is and what it can & can not do. I have had positive feed back after every demo ride.

















I've primarily been use my LEVO for trailbuilding. I'm one of the prominent trailbuilders in our area and packing tools and materials into the trails is a real pain in the ass. The LEVO really helps to make those tasks a lot easier. One of the plus side of using an ebike for trailbuilding is guys can't ***** about trails being "no ebike" access when the builder rides an ebike. So, as of yet, our area and trail association isn't taking a stance on the ebike access issues.

Here is a blog post I did on my LEVO for trail building.

https://levobuilderbike.blog/


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow! That's a legit rack and trailer you put together to help you out with the trail building activities. Kudos!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice setup, nice work, and a great attitude!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mattbc said:


> Ebike acceptance isn't 100% in my ride community yet. There are a few strongly vocal opponents to Ebikes that other riders look up to. So, a lot of riders quietly follow suit.


First, sweet trailer, that is a rad setup.

Second, when you speak to those who do not have 100% acceptance, is it lack of acceptance to a 250w Pedelec, or to something bigger and more powerful? I think it will be a very important thing for eBike Advocates to educate others on the differences and find ways to advocate for responsible use of smaller wattage bikes while opposing the higher power bikes that have actual potential to cause issues.


----------



## mattbc (Dec 12, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> First, sweet trailer, that is a rad setup.
> 
> Second, when you speak to those who do not have 100% acceptance, is it lack of acceptance to a 250w Pedelec, or to something bigger and more powerful? I think it will be a very important thing for eBike Advocates to educate others on the differences and find ways to advocate for responsible use of smaller wattage bikes while opposing the higher power bikes that have actual potential to cause issues.


The majority of riders in my area have zero idea that ebikes come in different classifications. Most think ebikes are those Stealth bikes that do 70mph. Brap brap!!

For me, the first thing I am talking and educating about is the crank based, pedal assisted power. Pedals don't turn, bike isn't moving. This usually starts the conversation in a good way. Then, after letting them take it for a ride, definitely changes their perceptions. Not a single guy has come back without a smile on his face.

So right now, for me, the biggest part about ebikes is starting conversations and educating riders that ebikes aren't evil.

I usually have an answer to all their stereo typical statements:

*"ebikes are going to add more wear and tear to trails"* 
- I'll usually ask how much damage is done when they or 6 guys pile into the back of a truck and shuttle a mnt, 5 times in the rain. Or I'll address the fact that the new modern high volume tires are actually doing more damage to the trails then what tires used to do a few years back. Pointing out that they're running 2.7" Maxxis helps.

*"ebikes are going to ruin access into remote access areas"*
- This I state that that is a people problem, not an ebike problem. Its currently happening and has happened for years by people that aren't observing the No Biking signs at trail heads.

*"I don't want to be passed by someone going uphill on an electric bike"*
-I'll point out how different is it if an XC guy passes them going uphill. Or how different is it that an XC guy gets passed by an Enduro/DH guy on the downs. Different bikes for different riders.

Also, guys aren't too upset when they see me riding my ebike with a trailer full of tools, heading in to do trail maintenance.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Great setup, well done. I bet when you show up with a cooler full of cold drinks doesn't hurt the perception of ebikes either.

I do have to chortle a bit though, the moto trails I ride my e fattie on see NO maintenance other then a spring time chain saw workout to get the bigger fallen trees out of the way, and even your real nice bike/trailer setup wouldn't make it a few hundred yards.

Think of all the camping gear you could carry with that setup, very cool.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice set up and a good post.


----------

